# Pictures i dug up from red's breeding



## ndswngs (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Like the tanks, how they connect via the tubes.

Beautiful reds.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Now, that is what I call a sweet tank set up! Love the connecting tanks. Did you build that, or buy it as is?

Great looking fish and fry!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I like the tank too. That is pretty sweet. I like how you put the change in front of the tank so we can visually see how big the babies are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

holy sh*t man......







those are sick tanks and reds







and looks like you have had some sick success with fry good job man welcome to p- furry


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

wow... that is awsome.... i think YOU just found rones new project


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

that looks wicked man, when i just saw the one tank and all the p's i was like ahhh over stocked, then the tube and the other tank popped out, that looks soooo cool


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sweet looking tanks and nice job on breeding


----------



## king-fish (Feb 16, 2007)

coutl said:


> sweet looking tanks and nice job on breeding


that is a good set of fry


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Very interesting tank setup...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Those are great looking breeders you have there. I was also impressed at the way the fry had such nice fins, considering the little amount of space they had, plus the fact that they were 'at that age'.

Nicely done!








~Taylor~


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice fry and adults!

That tank looks awesome! I always thought of something like that, but with tubes going across the room. It would be cool to see a P do a 20 foot sprint to another tank!


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Thats really awsome, one of the coolest setups ive seen


----------

